# building license that covers small building works?



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

I have heard that there has been a building license that covers small building works introduced a few years back , does anyone know what it covers? I would like to close up one external doorway and move a non load bearing wall also open another external doorway with patio doors. I would also like to convert a garagem to living space? Sprry very new to all this so any help hints or suggestions would be very welcome/

cheers

steven


----------



## Kingfibber (Mar 23, 2013)

stevensuf said:


> I have heard that there has been a building license that covers small building works introduced a few years back , does anyone know what it covers? I would like to close up one external doorway and move a non load bearing wall also open another external doorway with patio doors. I would also like to convert a garagem to living space? Sprry very new to all this so any help hints or suggestions would be very welcome/ cheers steven


I too am looking to have some small works, i.e: Re roof a small shed (4m x 4m x 2.5m) & extend by up to 30m2, as an enclosed alpendre. Would love to know what the thresholds are for licence, project, etc
I do not want to be hasty, or get the planning wrong. We are here for the long haul.
Any info would be most appreciated. We are located in Casas Novas, which though close to Penela, is in fact part of Soure......

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Travelling man can you advise??


----------

